

jQuery Learning Center - franze
http://learn.jquery.com//

======
DigitalSea
Finally. Where was this handy resource five years ago? Everything I learned
about jQuery in the early days was from other developers, Resig's blog and
through exploring the jQuery code itself and lots of trial and error. This is
great, especially the articles I can see on the Widget factory which is
something not a lot of jQuery users actually know exists and is extremely
helpful for correctly developing more complex plugins. It's good to know what
the jQuery team considers to be a best practice considering the amount of
conflicting resources out there.

------
baby
Does it really need it? It feels to me that jQuery is simple enough.

~~~
btipling
The bits on performance are interesting:

<http://learn.jquery.com/performance/>

Although the bit about variable definitions on one line under _performance_ is
absolute rubbish: <http://jsperf.com/variable-definition> On chrome it's the
same, on Firefox their suggestion is __slower __. Added an
issue,[https://github.com/jquery/learn.jquery.com/blob/master/page/...](https://github.com/jquery/learn.jquery.com/blob/master/page/performance/variable-
definition.md)

The best way for a software engineer to learn about jQuery in my opinion is to
look at the source code though.

~~~
ithcy2
Yes, the variable definitions page leaves me scratching my head. Not sure what
it's doing under performance. Surely that's a matter of your personal coding
style and I'm not sure a jQuery tutorial site should be so dogmatic about how
you choose to define your variables when there's negligible performance impact
either way. Although JSLint loves to complain about the "old & busted" style,
grouping variable definitions together with commas goes against the principle
that inserting a new line of code anywhere should be "safe". If you paste in a
new variable definition statement with a semicolon in the midst of a group of
comma-separated lines, you're going to break things.

The bit on "clever conditionals" is rubbish as well. Not only are the "better"
ways much slower, they're much harder to read. I opened an issue for this one:
<https://github.com/jquery/learn.jquery.com/issues/258>

